# iBook G3 écran noir



## Onmac (25 Juin 2011)

Salut ! 
J'ai récupéré un iBook G3 14" 700Mhz (mais sans clavier) 
J'installe mon disque formaté  en Carte de gestion Apple, j'installe de la RAM et quand je le démarre j'ai le gong mais pas d'image. J'ai pas les DVD d'installs ni Tiger.
Léopard ne tournant pas sur des G3...

Je pense que c'est la CM.
Je n'ai pas de reconnaissance d'un clavier externe et mettre 60euros dans un clavier dont je ne suis même pas sur que l'ordi marche. (Prix de Bricomac en content les frais de ports) 

Es ce que c'est bien la CM ou la carte graphique ? 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Dos Jones (25 Juin 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> Es ce que c'est bien la CM ou la carte graphique ?
> 
> Merci d'avance


Y'a des chances 

Arrêtes les frais et sers t'en comme aquarium


----------



## Onmac (25 Juin 2011)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Y'a des chances&#8230;
> 
> Arrêtes les frais et sers t'en comme aquarium&#8230;



D'accord. 

Merci !

Je viens de brancher mon clavier d'iBook G4, il est reconnu (j'ai la LED de la touche MàJ qui fonctionne. 
Le reset PRAM de donne rien


----------



## CBi (26 Juin 2011)

L'écran est noir-noir ou bien tu peux voir l'affichage non rétro-éclairé en regardant bien ?  Les iBook G3 sont connus pour un probléme de charnière qui à la longue sectionne le câble de l'"inverteur" qui normalement allume l'écran quand on ouvre le iBook et l'éteint quand on ferme.


----------



## Onmac (26 Juin 2011)

J'ai ouvert l'iBook pour y mettre un disque et je n'ai pas vu de câble sectionner. 
Et il est noir-noir (j'ai mis une lampe LED derrière la pomme et quand j'ai regardé l'écran, il n'y avait rien)


----------



## didgar (26 Juin 2011)

Salut !



Onmac a dit:


> J'ai ouvert l'iBook pour y mettre un disque et je n'ai pas vu de câble sectionner.
> Et il est noir-noir (j'ai mis une lampe LED derrière la pomme et quand j'ai regardé l'écran, il n'y avait rien)



En général ça ne se voit pas si le câble est sectionné ! En même temps, si tu ne vois rien par transparence c'est le chip graphique qui est à la rue !

Deux possibilités :

- si tu as l'adaptateur adéquat, tu peux vérifier sur un écran externe. J'ai eu plusieurs fois le cas sur des iBook G3/G4 ou la vidéo n'était disponible que sur écran ext !

- même si la vidéo n'est disponible nulle part, tu peux transformer l'iBook en "petit" serveur sur lequel tu prends la main à distance ! Pour ce faire, démarrer l'iBook en mode target, installer l'OS que tu veux depuis une autre machine donc. Au redémarrage ton autre machine démarrera sur le disque de l'iBook et après paramétrage, mise(s) à jour etc ... installer la dernière version d'Apple Remote Desktop client et paramétrer la prise en main à distance.

Tu pourras en faire un serveur d'impression, iTunes _( /!\ à la version qui doit être > ou = à la version des clients, donc si tu es en iTunes 10 sur tes autres machines c'est mort car ton iBook ne supportera probablement pas une version aussi récente )_, Web ( préférer une connexion filaire ) ou que sais-je !

Exemple avec mon Ti dont une charnière s'est cassée !






A+

Didier


----------



## Onmac (26 Juin 2011)

Salut ! 
Il ne démarre en mode target (tester avec mon MBP intel)
Je l'adaptateur de la prise video. Je ne sais même pas ce que c'est. 
En fait, les ports USB ne fonctionnent pas du tout. 
Je n'ai que léopard en DVD.  

En gros, je suis dans la me***


----------



## didgar (26 Juin 2011)

Salut !

Ah oui quand même ....  J'ai un super chouette iBook G3 12" 700 à vendre si tu veux 

Tu as essayé de démarrer sans les extensions, de faire un reset SMC etc ... ? Tu peut tjs revendre la carte airport, la ram, l'écran complet ( sans garantie de bon fonctionnement ) etc ...

A+

Didier


----------



## Onmac (26 Juin 2011)

J'ai échangé l'ordi à iMacounet qui viens de mettre fin à mon espérance,


*C'EST LA CARTE MERE *

Il n'y a pas d'Airport ni RAM (celle intégré)


Merci quand même pour ton iBook G3, c'était comme ça, si j'arrivais à  avoir un Mac de plus...


3 Macs dont la CM est HS, 
un MBP que je n'ai plus 
un iMac G5 (je l'ai changé) 
Et celui là


----------



## iMacounet (26 Juin 2011)

Je te l'avais dit.


----------



## Onmac (26 Juin 2011)

> de Didgar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je l'aime bien comme ça ! 

Bon voilà, c'est la fin de l'histoire de l'iBook G3.

Ses pièces sont en dons dans http://forums.macg.co/classic-mac/j...ange-pour-vieux-mac-303648-9.html#post8919602


----------

